# Vanity Plate?



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Been considering a custom vanity plate for my car.

On one hand it's a form of mod, makes it unique, conversation piece, whatever whatever.

But on the other hand, being unique may not be the greatest idea if you happen to piss someone off.

I dunno.

Thoughts yay or nay on custom plates?


----------



## Dylan313 (Dec 27, 2013)

I had one on my 02 Monte SS before trading in for the Cruze, never had any problems. It was cool for the first year or so but after that I got tired of it and felt it was kinda corny to have one. I probably wont get another one again, if you like it go for it. You can always go back to a regular plate


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

It all depends on what you want it to say. I've seen very corny ones and some that I thought were funny. Best ones are the ones that only mean something to you and maybe a small few and the rest of the world is like, huh, for a second and forget about it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've almost always had vanities. Mine are usually something that only a true cognoscenti would get. 

Probably the best vanity I ever saw was a Jaguar, driven by a woman, with TABBY. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Reminds me of the old tv game show, Bumper Stumpers.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Best on I ever saw was 8INTOOL


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ICU2


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IML8E seen on a VW Rabbit (white of course)

8-LEGS seen on an Alfa Romeo Spider


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah I've got a handfull of ideas, and everytime I come up with a new one the old one sounds dumb haha.

But yeah I do want something that means something to me, I'm the one dropping $100 on it after all.

I've seen some good ones around here.

ITWRX on a WRX
WONTHS on a Corvette
PWNY on a Mustang lol


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Vanity plates rock! Go for it!!


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I never think of good ones in time and spending the extra money deters me, but I do like them. I was trying to come up with ideas exclusive to the Cruze, but now I figured I'd rather do something more for me and a couple friends.

My newest thought is POLEPOS

I'm into racing, my dad and I used to go to Road America and my best friend and I plan to go as soon as we can afford to...her dad also announces some of the races there so if we go on race weekends that he announces, we can save money and get in for pretty much nothing along with spending time in the press box. 

Anyway, so for me the plate has a double meaning...primarily POLE POSition....

Secondly, POLE (Polish person...me)...and we all know what POS stands for...lol. I find it funny, others may not, but whatever.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

On a very expensive Mercedes with a blonde driving: 1ST WIFE


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I once saw a new Rolls Royce (one of the BMW ones) with an Ontario plate: NEWMONEY

It had two twenty something white guys wearing cockeyed baseball caps like they thought they were the brothers. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I think this is hard to beat?

View attachment 61425


I have had the same plates since 1971, they have my init1als on them. We keep our number plates as long as we want here and can chang them to another car at will. And a change over cost at the RTA of course.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

So, I ordered them.

Wanted to get CHIANA since that's what I named my car, but it was taken.

The lady at the DMV recommended CHIANAS and I'm like "Oh but then people will think the car belongs to some Chiana chick" and she says "No, the plates do." Sold.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Never guess what I had. Just cost too much in Ohio In 1994 the first year was $80 $75 for each year after that now it is up to $130. But I had PATMAN for a year or 2. Seemed to catch people's eye!.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

This one gets me every time....


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Look what came in the mail today...


----------

